# HALLOWEEN BAPTISM



## horrormasks (Dec 8, 2002)

On Halloween noon before performing a baptism, the priest approached to me and said solemnly, "Baptism is a serious step. Are you prepared for it?" I told him "I think so. My wife made appetizers last night and we have a ghoul caterer coming this morning with roast beef, fried chicken, fish, shrimp, oyster, smoked ham, potato salad, macaroni cheese, everything else to eat". BUT, the prise said, "I don't mean that. I mean, are you prepared spiritually?" I shouted, SURE! I've got a keg of Heieneken beer and a case of Jagermeister!

Masks, costumes, props, lights, foggers, life-size bodies and body parts, hanging bodies, corpses, decorations, and much more!


----------

